

NSA Says It Foiled Plot To Destroy Our Economy - billirvine
http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-says-foiled-china-cyber-plot-2013-12
During Sunday&#x27;s 60 Minutes white-wash of the NSA, Debora Plunkett, director of cyber defense for the NSA, claims they &quot;stopped&quot; a nation-state cyber attack that would brick computers across the country through a fake BIOS update. She claims the NSA &quot;stopped&quot; this attack by &quot;working with computer manufacturers to close the vulnerability.&quot; Sounds like FUD to me.
======
cjbenedikt
LOL

